# Textbox mit Hintergrundbild



## Testdrive16 (5. September 2004)

Hallo,
Habe mal eine kleine Frage.
Habe gerade auf http://psworkshop.net/psworkshop/ gesehen das da eine Textbox ist mit einem Hintergrund (oben rechts).

Kann mit vielleicht einer sagen wie das geht?

Danke


----------



## Bratenspritze (5. September 2004)

Frag lieber nochmal nach, aber ich glaub das es so gemacht werden kann :
Du nimmt dir eine Tabelle , die genausogross ist wie dein Textfeld, packst dir da nen Hintergrund rein und per css kannst du dann das Textfeld in der Tabelle auf Transparent schalten ...

Ich hoffe das es stimmt, versuch es einfach mal damit


----------



## Fabian H (5. September 2004)

Viel einfacher:

```
<input type="text" style="background-image:url('images/bg.png');" />
```


----------



## Testdrive16 (5. September 2004)

Hey Super, vielen Dank.

Aber nun hat die Textbox noch so ein doffen rend, wie bekomme ich den denn weg?


```
<input type="text"  name="name" size="45" maxlength="30" style="background-image:url('gb-oben.jpg');" >
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. September 2004)

```
<input type="text" name="name" size="45" maxlength="30" style="background-image:url('gb-oben.jpg'); border-width:0px;" />
```


----------



## Testdrive16 (5. September 2004)

Danke, nur leider geht das nur beim IE kennt auch jemand was für Opera?


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. September 2004)

Opera ist der verbuggteste Browser, den's gibt. Benutz was anderes oder lass es bleiben. Bitte!


----------

